# Dynaudio Esotar 430 Midrange - New



## Westron (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey guys, first sale post on here, finally upgraded after years of lurking.

I was advised by Bing at SIS to go for a smaller mid so I am selling my brand new Esotar 430 for cheap. Sad to see them go as they seem to be the best mobile mids around.

I actually work at eBay so I am making this post from within HQ, not that it matters, just thought it was kinda funny.

Link: ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Pair-Dynaudio-E430-Car-Stereo-3-5-034-Esotar-Midrange-Component-drivers-/252787960623?


----------

